# Removing granite countertops



## newfy (Dec 12, 2008)

Remodeling the interior of a fairly new house (4 yrs), have to remove the granite tops in the kitchen & 5 , seems like they used some type of adhesive, any easy way to get the tops off without destroying; have use for them & cabinets for other jobs. Thanx.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

See if you can get your Fein tool in along the adhesive to cut it free.


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

If they installed that kitchen correctly there will be a sub top under the granite which should be waxed PB or 5/8 plywood. Now if you are lucky the subtop will be pin nailed to the cabinet top rather then screwed. If the cabinet installers did the subtop then it will be pin nailed, if the granite installer put the sub top on it will be screwed. 

I'd like you to worry about separating the subtop from the cabinets. If they are pin nailed it's just a matter of carefully prying it off. Once you get the slabs off you can put the granite on its face up on a work stand and separate the granite from the wood on your feet

The vast majority of granite guys use 100% silicone to secure the granite to the subtop. Those who incorrectly install granite directly on the cabinets usually still use the 100% GE silicone. This is done by squirting tall blobs in various places so that the granite will lay on it and flatten it. Quite pesty to break but it's doable.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Another trick for cutting silicone is get yourself a fine guitar string, or similar wire. Wrap or conect it to a dowel handle on each end.

Then use it in a sawing motion to cut through the silicone.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> *If they installed that kitchen correctly* there will be a sub top under the granite which should be waxed PB or 5/8 plywood. Now if you are lucky the subtop will be pin nailed to the cabinet top rather then screwed. If the cabinet installers did the subtop then it will be pin nailed, if the granite installer put the sub top on it will be screwed.


There are a lot of variables, some based on the actual granite, some on the thickness of the granite, some even the edge, etc... that will determine how the counter tops were put together and installed. Also, I've seen most fabricators bond the ply to the slab when dealing with 2cm slabs making it one complete unit that gains strength and stiffness. I wouldn't consider any of that 'incorrect'. Regional differences will also effect what you see, rather than something being incorrect.


----------

